# Is the Eos a small car?



## arob1989 (Apr 23, 2006)

In some videos and pictures the car looks long, but in others it looks really small and girly. Does anyone know the length of the car?


----------



## flubber (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: Is the Eos a small car? (arob1989)*

Yes, it's 173.5" long. It's about the size of the Mark IV Jetta; a little longer, a little wider.


_Modified by flubber at 9:41 PM 4-26-2006_


----------



## BigFoot-74205 (Jan 26, 2006)

Or compared to the MK5 Golf & Jetta, it's right in the middle of the two. Slightly longer then the Golf and slightly shorter then the Jetta.
Like I said in another thread, IMO the size of the Eos is just right.


----------



## SeaTreg (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: Is the Eos a small car? (arob1989)*

in others it looks really small and girly
????? Small and girly? The car looks great in both pictures and in person, I have seen and sat in it, and it's a knockout!


----------



## arob1989 (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Is the Eos a small car? (SeaTreg)*

I guess i have to wait to see it in person. I'm going to Europe this summer I hope I'll get a glipse of one there.


----------



## vw12 (May 4, 2004)

*Re: Is the Eos a small car? (arob1989)*

in person, it doesn't look girly at all. small, maybe but its not so small that it looks like a cabrio. the eos is a comfortable 4 seater. the eos has nice muscular proportions.


----------



## jkhonea (Apr 30, 2006)

I saw nothing girly about the Eos at the Atlanta Auto Show yesterday. In fact, the FIRST impression I got was adult and refined. Very refined. The styling was dead on and the car looked great both top up and down. Think this is really going to be a winner.


----------



## JoeO (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (jkhonea)*

In my opinion, the Eos does look a little too girly. I saw one up close at the NY Auto show and was a little disappointed in seeing it. The front end reminds me too much of the original 1994 Dodge Neon. Too cutesy and girly.
I compared it to the Volvo C70 and I think I prefer the looks of the C70. I know they're at different price points, just saying the VW designers didn't do a good as job as the Volvo designers.
I'm afraid the Eos might be designed to be the "chick car" that some have feared it to be. Only time will tell.


----------



## arob1989 (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: (JoeO)*

Wouldn't you think the car would look better with bigger rim's and a body kit?


----------



## jkhonea (Apr 30, 2006)

Now you're talking. I can imagine there are going to be some SWEET customized models pretty quick after release.


----------



## arob1989 (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: (jkhonea)*

Yeah I can't wait!! I really like the concept C rims, those are pretty phat


----------



## sp_wh (Dec 2, 2005)

The Concept C, the car is exactly the same, but the wheels make some difference:

























The biggest rims seen are the Samarkand:


----------



## jkhonea (Apr 30, 2006)

On the Concept C, is that just larger rims or is the car slightly lowered also. Can't tell from the pics.


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

I don't know if the Concept C is any lower, but the Concept C rims are 19" in front and 20" in the rear. Those rims are also a complicated multi-piece design. If you look at a hi-rez picture, you'll see that there is a big "spider" piece seperate from the wheel itself. That is how they achieved the hollow spoke look. The Eos has been recently shown with a more mild hollow spoke wheel that looks like a Concept C rim, but it is smaller and not as finely crafted with polished surfaces as the original. Here's a link to a hi-rez-shot of the Concept C rim, these would cost a ton of money to make.
http://www.supercars.de/?show=...uanBn 

And here's a link to the Eos with the Concept C inspired rim. I actually like the Eos rim with the thinner spokes better.

http://www.flickr.com/photo_zo...ize=l 



_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 4:41 AM 5-2-2006_


----------



## notawagon (Nov 7, 2005)

I agree the Eos looks fairly weak with the small wheels which is true of most cars. The philosophy is, take an beautiful woman in an attractive dress and she how much better the whole appearance is when the heels are one inch higher. Also, does anyone know how big the back seat is? Can two adults fit back there for short trips to a restaurant, for example, or is it a fake like the Infiniti G35 Coupe? Finally, one of the main reasons this is a better design than the Volvo is the option of opening only the sunroof. How many times have you seen a convertible with its top closed on a beautiful day? There are times when you would prefer simply opening the sunroof versus the entire top. Take it from an experienced convertible owner. I only hope VW makes good and lets us have these by August latest.


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: (JoeO)*

I don't think it looks like a chick car ( i do think chicks will love it though) and with the engine and tranny choices we are getting it certainly won't go like a chick car(at least the stereotype for chick cars)


----------



## waterpumper (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: (gizmopop)*

The girls car thing always makes me laugh. I had a Cabrio and loved it. It did not look like a girls car after I was done with it. 
When I did get someone saying "oh that's a girls car". I would ask them, "so what do you think is a man's car then?" 90% of the time they would say that Mustangs are a guys car. Which is funny because 95% of the people I see driving Mustangs are women.
A car is just that, a car.


----------

